# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] ΡΑΔΙΟΚΑΣΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ ΜΕ 12αρα θήκη  CD στο πορτ-μπαγκαζ

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Π

Χαίρετε και καλό καλοκαίρι στα μέλη του αγαπητού φόρουμ!

Αφού έβαλε ο "λεβέντης " στο πλύντήριο αυτοκινήτων με μεγάλο σφουγγάρι ,φουλ νερα και σαπουναδες απο τον παρακείμενο κουβά ,πάνω στο ταμπλώ του αυτοκινήτου να το καθαρίσει (μπορούσε και με ένα βέτεξ,αλλά όπως έπλενε έξωτερικά ,συνέχισε και μέσα) άκουσα ξαφνικά μουσική στη διαπασών για ένα κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου,γυρίζω , και βλέπω την ομορφιά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω , και τον ηλίθιο ,συγνώμη το παιδί του πλυντηρίου ήθελα να πώ ,να μού χαμογελάει σάν ηλ....ς !! και να με ρωτάει αν θέλω να μέ κεράσει καφέ όσο θα περιμένω να τελειώσει το πλύσιμο!!
 Τι είναι αυτά ρε του λέω !??!!Τρελάθηκες??τρέχουν τα νερά απο το ταμπλώ στα πατώματα του αυτοκινήτου μαζί με τα σαπούνια.....!!!....και αυτός να με διαβεβαιώνει με άνεση και σπιρτάδα πνεύματος ότι τώρα θα τα σκουπίσω ...και δεν θα βλέπετε τίποτα!!!
  Την επομένη ήταν η αναχώρηση για το χωριό οικογενειακώς  για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα....πλυντήριο έψαχνα 3 μέρες να πλύνω το αυτοκίνητο και όλα φουλ μέχρι βράδυ και με ραντεβού απο χαράματα κλεισμένα!!
  Ο δικός μου τόκλεισε ,(μόνο πάρκινγκ και βενζίνη πλέον) γιατι με την νέα νομοθεσία η αντλία απο το χώρο πλύσης θέλει 8 μέτρα κι αυτος είχε 7....!!Του άφηνα το αυτοκίνητο έφευγα και όταν γύριζα να το πάρω έβλεπα πάντα ένα καινούριο ίδιο με το δικό μου και το χάζευα....μέχρι που καταλάβαινα ότι αυτό είναι το δικό μου!πιάσε τ ΄αυγό και κούρευτο!!!
 Επανέρχομαι .....Αντε λεω στον εαυτο μου κάνε υπομονή αφου βρήκες και στο πλένουν και ελπίζω να δουλεύουν όλα τα όργανα στο ταμπλώ μετα.

Τα όργανα δουλέψαν κανονικά πλήρωσα κι εφυγα ,του΄δωσα και πουρμπουάρ ....άγιες μέρες έρχονται....συγχώρα το το παιδί λέω !!!

Την επομένη , χαρούμενοι όλοι εκεί μέσα στην καμπίνα ,(και εε τι κοκορέτσι και αρνί θα σουβλίσουμε και φέτος ,και άλλα τέτοια πρωτότυπα ...) επι της εθνικής οδού ταξιδεύοντες , και αφού άρχισαν τα παράσιτα στο ράδιο διασχίζοντας τα βουνά ,πατάω το κουμπί του CD .

Αμ' δέ !!Ξαναπατάω ......τίποτα !!Πατάω-πατάω-πατάω , δεν θέλει !?! 

Να μην τα πολυλογώ ούτε η θηκη του με τα 12 CD στο πορτ μπαγκάζ λειτουργεί,είναι νεκρή (έχει ένα κουμπί που το πατάω για να βγάλει την 12'αρα θήκη τοποθέτησης των δίσκων,δεν ανταποκρίνεται),ούτε η λειτουργία του CD δεν ενεργοποιείται απο το κουμπί στην αποσπώμενη πρόσοψη του.
Ολα τα άλλα κουμπιά και λειτουργίες του μηχανήματος λειτουργούν κανονικά.Είναι το μοντέλο  JVC KS-FX12 του οποίου το εγχειρίδιο υπάρχει στο ιντερνετ  https://www.manualslib.com/manual/95...?page=9#manual όμως εγώ , δεν ξέρω απο ηλεκτρονικά.
Ανοιξα την αποσπώμενη ,με ψιλό κατσαβιδάκι , δεν βλέπω κάτι μαυρισμένο μέσα στην πλακέτα της η ολοκληρωμένο η δεν ξέρω πως το λένε τεσπα.Εβγαλα το μηχάνημα το αποσύνδεσα απο την τροφοδοσία (για πιθανό RESET) ,έλεγξα την ασφάλεια 10 Α ειναι ΟΚ έκανα reset με power +SEL κουμπία ταυτόχρονα όπως λέει το εγχειρίδιο ,τίποτα δεν γίνεται.Αποσύνδεσα και ξανασύνδεσα την "μπρίζα" CDιέρας .....νιέτ γκαβαρί !! Αρνείται πεισματικά να παίξει το CD του.
 Επίσης στο κασσετόφωνο ενω δουλεύει ,δεν ακουω τίποτα .Ομως εδώ πιστεύω οτι θέλει καθάρισμα η κεφαλή γιατί έχω 10 χρόνια να βάλω κασσετα να παιξει.Το μπρος πισω λειτουργει της κασσετας .Οταν καθαρίσω κεφαλή κασετοφώνου θα σας πω.Ραδιόφωνο fm-am λοιπά κουμπιά όλα λειτουργουν κανονικά .Μόνο το CD τά' παιξε!

Για γέλια και για κλάματα είναι η ιστορία αυτή!!Ελπίζω να διασκεδάσατε λιγάκι με τα ως άνω , κι αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιες συμβουλές η τα ΄φωτα του ,τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί τον ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Προσωπικά 'εχω στεναχωρηθεί αρκετά διότι το εργαλείο ,παίζει άψογα εδώ και άνω απο 15 χρόνια και βέβαια έπαιζε και λίγο πριν μπω στο συγκεκριμένο πλυντηριο.
Υποθέτω επειδή είναι και κασσετοφωνο ,όπως εριχνε τα νερα αφθονα ,η μπήκαν απο την εισαγωγή της κασσετας και απο εκεί στην πλακέτα μέσα στην αποσπώμενη.Φαίνεται δε οτι το πατησε οπως επλενε νευρικα και γρήγορα για αυτο και στιγμιαία το ακουσα να παιζει.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Για χαρα και μην στεναχωριεσαι , βεβαια το καλυτερο πλυσιμο το κανει κανεις μονος του πιστευω, τωρα αν βγαλεις το κασετοφωνο και φυσιξεις πεπιεσμενο αερα αλλα να εχει ελεωπαγιδα και νεροπαγιδα πριν ισως το σωσεις , η με καπιο σεσουαρ/πιστολακι μαλιων , το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον εγκεφαλο , οργανα πισω  απο το ταμλο οπου κρυβωνται πολα ηλεκτρονικα φισες obd  κλπ τον συγκεκριμενο θα τον χαρακτηριζα αν και δεν μου επιτρεπεται , απροσεκτο ,αδαη, με το επαγκελμα ,ευτηχως που το αμαξι δεν σε αφησε στο  δρομο , τωρα ,μεσα στις φισες τι γινεται ....

----------


## Papas00zas

Νε αίνα δοικιο εχεις. Δες και για ισποροπυλική αλκοόλη να καθαρίσει επαφές.

----------

